# 18.5 hp Briggs on DLT3000



## mark38090 (Jul 20, 2012)

I had to replace the head on my Briggs single cyl. 18.5 hp because the valve seat came out. I replaced the head and now my engine runs but spits and sputters, it has no power. I have set the valves several times and it hasn't changed anything with the way it runs. What should I check next?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Could be a worn crankshaft, or still some type of issue with the valves. Can you pressure check the cylinder?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*18.5 single*

I've found,on these engines,that if the valve seat comes out,it is usually caused by overheating,and it may have warped the head,or the cylinder. In some cases,it may weaken the coil,or mess up the breather valve,also.
It could also have a slight warp to a valve,causing it to leak,but being very hard to detect.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I've found,on these engines,that if the valve seat comes out,it is usually caused by overheating,and it may have warped the head,or the cylinder. In some cases,it may weaken the coil,or mess up the breather valve,also.
> It could also have a slight warp to a valve,causing it to leak,but being very hard to detect.




Yep, and those valves have to be just right.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

On 'wheeler dealers' the guy checked if the valves were leaking ( on a car) by setting the head on a level surface , filling the combustion side of the head where the valve 'bowl' is with liquid ( think he used gas) and watched if it leaked thru. 

For being warped on the motor side, use a metal ruler ( you mentioned the head is new) to see if its flat.

To check that youd need to pull the head again, altho you might need to anyway.

Did you use new head gaskets? That could be an issue as well if its original.


----------



## mark38090 (Jul 20, 2012)

So I finally got frustrated and took it to the shop. They checked everything I did and everything was good. The only problem they found was the simple fact that when I put the carb back together I left out that little thing called the "main jet". Amazing what a difference that little part made. Thanks for all the suggestions though. Wish one of you would have suggested that little hint.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Did you check to make sure the main jet was installed in the carb?:dazed:


----------



## mark38090 (Jul 20, 2012)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Did you check to make sure the main jet was installed in the carb?:dazed:


Man you are a freakin GENIOUS!

At least I can laugh at myself, if not this would create suicial thoughts. :night:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sometimes it can be the smallest thing causing an issue. Once i went to mow , tractor wouldnt start- went over the thing, checking everything and find out the gas tank was empty. D'OH!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Been there,DONE that!!LOL


----------



## mark38090 (Jul 20, 2012)

I couldn't figure mine out once and it turned out that the bottom half of the tank was water... makes you wanna bounce your head off of something. Gald it's not just me though...


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Its all good it happens to the best of us


----------

